# "Sandy" Is On Her Way



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 25, 2012)

So, who's hunkering down ?

I'm up here near Boston. Doug is down the Cape (Cod) and will mind the cottage. If the storm gets too rough, he will drive to Sandwich (on the bay side) where he has family.

This is a very hard storm to track, apparently. So many spaghetti strings !

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm away over the weekend on a business trip and I'll be flying back home on Monday - I hope!


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 25, 2012)

DW and I just walked around the house to see if we have any trees or branches that might fall and cause damage.    We just took inventory of batteries and flashlights to make sure we have enough.      We're not real close to the coast, but we had a lot of damage during that storm last October.


----------



## Jiminusa1 (Oct 25, 2012)

*RE Sansy*

yeah this storm doesn't sound good. They're not even sure how bad it could be. I heard it could cause damages up to 1 billion


----------



## jme (Oct 25, 2012)

hoping it takes a turn away from you, Jeanne......Mona and I are thinking of you guys!!!  Marty


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 25, 2012)

Apparently I will cause all kinds of trouble.  Watch out.

Sandy


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 25, 2012)

jme said:


> hoping it takes a turn away from you, Jeanne......Mona and I are thinking of you guys!!!  Marty



  Have been thinking of you two, also.
  So enjoyed meeting you and spending time.
  Glad you got to see the leaves (while we still have them).
  You are wonderful people.

  Stay dry !


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 25, 2012)

DW is at a conference in Baltimore - returning to SEA on Sunday.  She is starting to fret.  Fortunately I'm not with her.  My life is not pleasant when she frets.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 25, 2012)

An earthquake and TS- Hurricane in the same month.

  I love New England.




--


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got back from a Jimmy Buffet concert (it was great!) and he said they were anxious to get back and prepare.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hearing other names for this thing:  "Frankenstorm" and "Worry-Cane".

I'd like to hear, "I- hooked -a -right- and -went- out -to -sea - i -cane"



-


----------



## Janette (Oct 26, 2012)

Praying for folks in the NE. Our daughter's family is in Cape Elizabeth Me. Marty told me what a wonderful time they had with you and sent pictures. You are such a great tour guide for you TUG friends. Stay safe!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Janette said:


> Praying for folks in the NE. Our daughter's family is in Cape Elizabeth Me. Marty told me what a wonderful time they had with you and sent pictures. You are such a great tour guide for you TUG friends. Stay safe!



  Thank you, Janette. I hope your ears were tingling as we were singing your praises. Mona and Marty are great folks, just like you two. Due to the weather, I took them on the same tour that we went on several years ago (can it be that long ago ?).
Cape Elizabeth is one of my favorite spots on the planet ! Love Cape Neddick and the Nubble, too.


----------



## VivianLynne (Oct 26, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> DW is at a conference in Baltimore - returning to SEA on Sunday.  She is starting to fret.  Fortunately I'm not with her.  My life is not pleasant when she frets.



She will be fretting MORE. The European computers have the path coming onshore on the Delmarva coast --- translation for our West Coast friends --- Delaware & Maryland share pennisula --- look on maps for Ocean City MD and Rehobeth Beach, DE. About 50 miles NORTH to the east of Baltimore.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 26, 2012)

VivianLynne said:


> She will be fretting MORE. The European computers have the path coming onshore on the Delmarva coast --- translation for our West Coast friends --- Delaware & Maryland share pennisula --- look on maps for Ocean City MD and Rahobeth Beach, DE. About 50 miles NORTH to the east of Baltimore.



  I am following that tracking model, too. There has been great concern over the past 20+ years re: the reported overbuilding of houses on the Maryland shore. It is concerning.

  The US GFS model puts it higher over New England and stalling a bit. Again, concerning (it's aimed at me). I am taking this personally.


----------



## VivianLynne (Oct 26, 2012)

Either coming on shore way --- I have a problem.

I have a 12:30PM appointment on Monday with my insurance adjustor at my Poconos house. She stated that IF the material is on hand and almost DONE, she can close out the REHAB portion of my claim as being done. Hence, the New York coming ashore on Tuesday is NOT good.

Good if it passes - because if a TREE falls on the Poconos house --- it will be a NEW CLAIM.

Oh, did I mention my extended family has a beachfront condo in Ocean City, MD? :hysterical: I am extended (family wise) away from it FAR enough, it won't be my personal FIX-IT problem --- as I don't have a key for it.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 26, 2012)

We're still cleaning up from Irene in Vermont - this is not what we need again!  Of course, last year we had our biggest snowstorm of the year on Halloween - which I'd much prefer to rain.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 26, 2012)

*Hurricane Sandy - East Coast Storm*

* 
Pre Halloween -  Frankenstorm*

Ocean City (136 miles) and Rehobeth (113 miles) 
are over 100 miles away from BWI Baltimore MD.


----------



## VivianLynne (Oct 26, 2012)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> Pre Halloween -  Frankenstorm*
> 
> Ocean City (136 miles) and Rehobeth (113 miles)
> are over 100 miles away from BWI Baltimore MD.



Yee --- how is a Maryland city further from BWI than the Delaware city --- crow flight or roads?

You many be closer on mile age but I travel that Highway 301 and Bay Bridge road a lot. Annapolis, MD (on the coast) to Wilmington, DE ... about an hour to the turn off to Ocean City MD. BWI is away from Annapolis by about 45 minutes - west and then north.

But, your facts may well be right ....


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Oct 26, 2012)

IN CT so I think we may get high winds


----------



## wackymother (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, as someone said, the European computer models have Sandy hitting the Delmarva peninsula on Monday night. The U.S. computer models have it hitting north Jersey and New York on Tuesday morning. Feeling a little sick right now, because the U.S. models make it look like it's headed directly for our house! Taking stock of the water/trees/sump pump/food situations. I've obviously put off the purchase of a generator too long....


----------



## laura1957 (Oct 26, 2012)

VivianLynne said:


> She will be fretting MORE. The European computers have the path coming onshore on the Delmarva coast --- translation for our West Coast friends --- Delaware & Maryland share pennisula --- look on maps for Ocean City MD and Rehobeth Beach, DE. About 50 miles NORTH to the east of Baltimore.




Hey, not just Delaware and Maryland - us here on the Eastern Shore of Virginia live on the Delmarva too

My husband and I are supposed to be leaving in the morning for the Outer Banks for a mini-vacation, returning late Tuesday  Guess we will wait for latest weather report in the morning!


----------



## stonebroke (Oct 26, 2012)

*The Check List...Generator - Check*

After being without power for three days last October I knew I didn't want to go through that again without a portable generator...so yesterday I went on Amazon and ordered one...using my Amazon Prime I got next day delivery for only $3.99. Just checked my tracking and it says it is "out for delivery."


----------



## Pat H (Oct 26, 2012)

We're in the tropical storm watch mode along the SC coast but not really expected to be affected. Since I moved to SC 2 yrs ago from the NE, I have missed Irene, the Halloween snowstorm and now Sandy. My family and friends were all concerned that *I* would be the one living through all the bad weather! 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 26, 2012)

stonebroke said:


> After being without power for three days last October I knew I didn't want to go through that again without a portable generator...so yesterday I went on Amazon and ordered one...using my Amazon Prime I got next day delivery for only $3.99. Just checked my tracking and it says it is "out for delivery."



  Hey everybody, we're all going to StoneyB's house ! What a nice guy !

  Seriously, did you buy a gas or propane model ?  I looked at some serious ones a few years ago and spoke to my electrician about what it would take to add onto my circuitry here and then my eyes glazed over a bit between the price and installation for the Kohler model. I should have done it, though. Coulda/shoulda/woulda...............

I have a woodburning stove, a gas oven/range with burners that can be hand lit and plenty of canned Progresso soups and Parmalat milk. Oops, forget to mention my battery powered Margarita maker. All set !   http://www.amazon.com/Margaritaville-DM900-Battery-Powered-Frozen-Concoction-Maker/dp/B001W6Q83Y


----------



## Pat H (Oct 26, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Oops, forget to mention my battery powered Margarita maker. All set !   http://www.amazon.com/Margaritaville-DM900-Battery-Powered-Frozen-Concoction-Maker/dp/B001W6Q83Y



Beags, so glad to see you have your priorities straight! :rofl:


----------



## geoand (Oct 26, 2012)

*Said to DW this am*

It will be an adventure!

Will be in Manhattan for a week staring Tomorrow!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 26, 2012)

QUOTE=Pat H;1377800]Beags, so glad to see you have your priorities straight! :rofl:[/QUOTE]

:hysterical:  
Remember our hurricane contingency plan at the WSJ in St. John, U.S.V.I. ?


----------



## EAM (Oct 26, 2012)

*What's it likely to be like in the Berkshires?*

We've got a reservation at a timeshare in western MA starting this Sunday.  I'm from the midwest and not well-acquainted with either hurricanes or nor'easters.  This storm is expected to be some of both.  

So now the question is, should we stay (safe but we'd have booked a week we can't use) or go and spend several days inside while the wind howls and the rain pours?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 26, 2012)

EAM said:


> We've got a reservation at a timeshare in western MA starting this Sunday.  I'm from the midwest and not well-acquainted with either hurricanes or nor'easters.  This storm is expected to be some of both.
> 
> So now the question is, should we stay (safe but we'd have booked a week we can't use) or go and spend several days inside while the wind howls and the rain pours?




Insert cost benefit risk anaylsis calculator right about here:

Are you driving, flying, busing or training ? Is it safe to travel ? What if you're diverted, cancelled or placed in harm's way ?

My $.02..... call the resort and see how they are prepared for a worst case scenario (Sandy tracking more north and west). 

What about the snow threat forecasted for your region ?

Ask yourself if you want to vacation where there is med-high risk for power outages (think restaurants, gas stations, stores, museums, ATMS ) can you still enjoy yourself ?

 Rivers overflow and trees get blown down if this comes to fruition.

Ask yourself if this thing fizzles out and nothing happens, but you've cancelled, how will you be with that ?

Keep in mind what Irene did when she went inland to Vermont.

For me, myself and I............ I always err or the side of safety, but that's just me.


----------



## geoand (Oct 26, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> QUOTE=Pat H;1377800]Beags, so glad to see you have your priorities straight! :rofl:



:hysterical:  
Remember our hurricane contingency plan at the WSJ in St. John, U.S.V.I. ?  






[/QUOTE]
I bet you have revised that plan to include Chocolate booze of some sort in the future!!!!!  You got all the other important flavors.


----------



## macko420 (Oct 26, 2012)

We have a problem.  We are booked into the Marriott's Fairway villas starting this sunday!  Right there in the projected path of the storm.  Admittedly, I have had a chance to see the 'terms and conditions' section of the paperwork but what has been everyone's experience with cancelling?  We did buy trip insurance I think - need to double check that.  This is a week from 2010 that we 'had' to use......if we cancel, do we get our week back??  We did the exchange thru Interval.
We haven't decided what to do but I would not want to get there only to have to turn around and fight our way back out with evacuees............
Thoughts anyone??


----------



## JanT (Oct 26, 2012)

Please staff safe everyone!  May God bless and watch over you!

Jan


----------



## Dori (Oct 27, 2012)

Keep safe everyone!

Dori


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 27, 2012)

To everyone on the east coast be safe.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a blood transfusion LOL so they better get my blood!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 27, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hey everybody, we're all going to StoneyB's house ! What a nice guy !
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, forget to mention my battery powered Margarita maker. All set !   http://www.amazon.com/Margaritaville-DM900-Battery-Powered-Frozen-Concoction-Maker/dp/B001W6Q83Y



Quick question?   How do you deal with no ice or freezer to make slushy?

Plan B would be to buy  a bucket of  "On The Boarder" mix,  add a liter of Tequila and stir vigorously!

The lid has a  salt ring and it comes with a bag of salt!

Put in freezer now and will be nice  and slushy when ready to use hopefully to celebrate  things went well!


----------



## Corinne1123 (Oct 27, 2012)

I"m on Long Island, so will likely will get hit no matter which path this thing takes.  Also, waited too long to order a generator - we just had this sump pump and french drain installed last year after Irene.  Always a day late and a dollar short.  ALso ordered through Amazon Didn't go for the express delivery and am not a prime member - should have invested teh $80 bucks for Prime membership to get express delivery - It won't be here until next Saturday.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 27, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Quick question?   How do you deal with no ice or freezer to make slushy?
> 
> Plan B would be to buy  a bucket of  "On The Boarder" mix,  add a liter of Tequila and stir vigorously!
> 
> ...



 You are thinking of frozen Margaritas ! Alas, we may have to make do with ours as straight up or on a few unmelted rocks !  Your Plan B may come in handy, yet ! But, I have enough ice packed on dry ice (Concord Ice Co. is 5 miles from my  house) to make a few batches. When I finally come to, the storm should be over.

To stay healthy, I omit the salt. :rofl:





I have it all worked out.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 27, 2012)

This is pretty amazing footage that NASA just released of Sandy, which is, as Gawker notes, just one-third of Frankenstorm:
http://gawker.com/5955458?utm_campa..._source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with all you on the east coast.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 27, 2012)

Just saw the mandatory evacuation of Atlantic City by 4 pm Sunday. Stay safe, everyone. It seems so odd to be tracking a hurricane not predicted to make landfall in my state....


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 28, 2012)

My flight home from Seattle has been cancelled.  Good thing DH is home with the pups.  I don't know when I'll get back.


----------



## vettebuf (Oct 28, 2012)

W postponed our trip to see Mom in Rhode Island until next Monday.

We secured everything at our Ocean City NJ duplex on Friday and we just brought in all the deck furniture here at our Philadelphia suburban townhouse. So now we'll hunker down and hope for the best.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks as if DW is making it back home today on schedule.  

That's good. I like it when she's as fretless as a Bill Wyman bass guitar.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 28, 2012)

If anyone happens to be "stuck" in Aruba not being able to return home due to canceled flight, please see my free giveaway of a two bedroom at the Surf Club check in tomorrow, on the sighting forum.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 28, 2012)

Keeping Up With Sandy on Twitter - by Kara Swisher/ News/ AllThingsD.com


Richard


----------



## Conan (Oct 28, 2012)

We were at Home Depot yesterday and the gas-powered generators were flying out the doors. We still don't have a generator; I felt a little silly since I was there buying a mop and bucket.

Here's the cumulative rainfall estimate - - which if I've copied the right picture will update automatically.


----------



## jont (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck and be safe Beags. Our thoughts are with you. Stocked up on a little hurricane wine myself today.

John


----------



## mommaO3 (Oct 28, 2012)

stay safe everyone!
Hope we don't lose power...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2012)

I baked a cake. Didn't have any chocolate cake mix - so banana cake will have to do in this emergency. 

Checked on my supply of wood for my fireplace. I have some hard coal in the basement. Got 20+ gallons of gas in cans. Stockpiled some drinking water. Extra batteries. Located my kerosene lamps. And my stick lighters.

Added: Found a box of DARK CHOCOLATE CAKE mix; in oven baking now.


----------



## jackio (Oct 28, 2012)

I just got the call that my school is closed both tomorrow and Tuesday.
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 28, 2012)

jackio said:


> I just got the call that my school is closed both tomorrow and Tuesday.
> Stay safe everyone!


Really, already.....well keep yourself busy and safe.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 28, 2012)

All schools in Massachusetts, per our Governor's order, are closed. This is the safe thing to do.

Candles, lanterns, candles, flashlights, matches, batteries, firewood/fatwood/kindling  and charcoal (outside use only) all obtained and ready.

Non-perishable food in, laundry done, bag of ice in, refrigerator temp turned up, cell phones & batteries charging, car gas tanks topped off and water pitchers & 30 gal plastic tub filled.

Oh, the Scrabble game and jigsaw puzzles are ready.


As for the Cape Cod cottage, looks good. Far enough back from the sea and is elevated. Windows/doors secured and storms on. It has weathered worse. Have some protection from Monomoy Island, a seawall and some breaks. 

Oh, did I mention that I took out the maximum insurance out when I bought it. Hope I don't have to use it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> ..., *refrigerator temp turned up,* ....Oh, did I mention that I took out the maximum insurance out when I bought it. Hope I don't have to use it.



Correct answer is* DOWN*, not up.

Hope none of us has to use our insurance monies. I just get to tired reading VivianLynne's updates on her work on the Poconos house.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 28, 2012)

My sister-in-law (who lives on Long Island, NY) got an automated call ftom LILCO letting her know they should prepare for 7-10 days without power.  They can see (barely) the sound from their house but are on high ground.  The bigger concern are the 100 year old oak trees surrounding the house.

Stay safe NY and the rest of you east coasters!

H


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 28, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Correct answer is* DOWN*, not up.
> 
> Hope none of us has to use our insurance monies. I just get to tired reading VivianLynne's updates on her work on the Poconos house.



  Actually, I turned the dial thingie *up* to "7" . It is the coldest setting for my refrig ( 1, the lowest, is the highest temperature). So, turning up the dial setting, is lowering the temperature. Odd, yes ?

I'm slightly dyslexic, so this hurts my pointed little head.

Stay well !


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Actually, I turned the dial thingie *up* to "7" . It is the coldest setting for my refrig ( 1, the lowest, is the highest temperature). So, turning up the dial setting, is lowering the temperature. Odd, yes ?
> 
> I'm slightly dyslexic, so this hurts my pointed little head.
> 
> Stay well !



A real live CONE-HEAD? Don't you have some fancy alien do-da to make this storm go away?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 28, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> A real live CONE-HEAD? Don't you have some fancy alien do-da to make this storm go away?



  Like JetBlue, the Mother Ship has cancelled all departing flights.


----------



## jackio (Oct 28, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Actually, I turned the dial thingie *up* to "7" . It is the coldest setting for my refrig ( 1, the lowest, is the highest temperature). So, turning up the dial setting, is lowering the temperature. Odd, yes ?
> 
> I'm slightly dyslexic, so this hurts my pointed little head.
> 
> Stay well !





I never know either.  I always thought lowering the number is lowering the temp.  Of course, I never adust the button and I have never read the instruction manual.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 28, 2012)

jackio said:


> I never know either.  I always thought lowering the number is lowering the temp.  Of course, I never adust the button and I have never read the instruction manual.





  Being somewhat dyslexic (or is it the remnant of my meningioma ?), I get reversed easily. When I have to reverse something that is already counterintuitive (like my refrigerator dial setting), I get a smidge disoriented just thinking about it. I'm serious. My mind does a little "wobble".

Things like knitting, playing the harp & uke, shoelaces ( and apparently setting my refrigerator) have always been a bit challenging.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, I f have   found alley-himmers is  a fact of life for olde farts.  Which channel is Broncos game on?

Suggest one  get a good thermometer  like you will use for checking de boid  and  see  which setting gets coldest. If  water flows out of freezer probably not necessary.

Definitely should avoid challenges like which way to set ceiling fan depending on season.

Also,   clock wise or counter clock wise depending on which way clock or project is situated relative to  your position!

Never under estimate the power of a couple Margaritas whether slushy or on the rocks!

Also, a  clean  bath tub full of water!


----------



## persia (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a flight on Spirit out of Logan on Tuesday, cost me all of $29.80 to Chicago, don't know whether it will go or not.


----------



## irish (Oct 29, 2012)

*Good luck to all north east tuggers*

just want to wish all tuggers living in the "Sandy" zone GOOD LUCK, BE SAFE, and my THOUGHTS and PRAYERS are with you.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2012)

This is for OBX lovers.

Sandy just cut the Avalon Fishing Pier in half.


----------



## IngridN (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got off the phone w/SIL in NY...streets & sidewalks are flooded and they expect their house to flood...says it's just a matter of how bad. She's cooking up a 'storm' as they expect to lose power. They are under mandatory evac, however, are staying put this time (vs. with Irene when brother stayed put & SIL & kids headed upstate to her brother's).

We get hit with flooding when El Nino rears his ugly head, however, I can't imagine what the East Coast is going through. My prayers are with all that are affected by the storm. 

Ingrid


----------



## M. Henley (Oct 29, 2012)

*Bummer*

Not a NE Tugger (I am from Kentucky), but as luck would have it I am at a gassification conference in DC, and Rita and I are holed up in the Marriott Wardman Park for tonight and tomorrow night also.  We only hope that we can fly out of BWI as scheduled at 3:30 PM on Wednesday.


----------



## geoand (Oct 29, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> My flight home from Seattle has been cancelled.  Good thing DH is home with the pups.  I don't know when I'll get back.



Just curious.  When were you scheduled to fly out of Seattle?  We left SeaTac at 10 am on Alaska and flew into Newark.  Staying at MHC.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wish I were on vacation right now!


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 29, 2012)

We are in Staten Island.  We also are at the border where Zone A ends - we should evacuate but like many others are staying put.  We are  literally a few hundred feet where Zone B begins.  I am more worried about the high winds and trees crashing down.  My neighbor's tree in the backyard just split in half about 1/2 hr. ago.  We moved our cars so that they are not close to trees. I went to work a few hours this morning and now staying put. 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you - likewise!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good Luck to all of you in the path of this storm.  They say it may be the worst storm in the past 50 years or more.


----------



## Dori (Oct 29, 2012)

Just adding my wish that everyone is safe during this monster storm.

Dori


----------



## dwojo (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck to everyone in the storms path. We are at the edge of where the storm is going and it is starting to get nasty here.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2012)

To all Tuggers north east of Virginia stay safe.

The storm has passed the state of Virginia.


----------



## mommaO3 (Oct 29, 2012)

My area just lost power.
And news says the strongest wind will hit this area around midnight.
Be safe everyone.


----------



## Kay H (Oct 29, 2012)

The shore areas got hit hard already with flooding and the storm hasn't hit land yet.  Much of the boardwalk has been washed out to sea and some of the boards have acted like missiles hitting houses.  I live 1/2 hr from AC and so far we only have wind and rain  but have not lost power as of yet. The last wind storm we were without electricity for 6 days and don't want to experience that again.

My son owns a rental house in Ventnor and the basement apt is flooded and the tenant is on the steps to the upper apt waiting to be rescued.  She chose not to evacuate and they can't assure her she will be rescued.

Uh oh, DH just went into our downstairs bedroom and said the floor is all wet.  It seeped into the family room carpet.  He went outside to check and I checked inside to see the source.  Looks like a drainspout fell off and the water was coming in at the base of the house.  Two back to back closets were the recipient of the water.  I emptied the closets, sopped up the water and laid down towels to soak up the rest.  I have a fan blowing on the floor including the wet carpet.  It could have been worse.  I hope this is the worst we get.  Hope everyone else has little or no problems from the storm.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 29, 2012)

We're in the northwest suburbs of philadelphia. Big winds but it seems to be getting better. We haven't lost power - and praying it stays that way!!!!


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 29, 2012)

geoand said:


> Just curious.  When were you scheduled to fly out of Seattle?  We left SeaTac at 10 am on Alaska and flew into Newark.  Staying at MHC.



On Sat. night, I scheduled flights for Tuesday.  Just finalized my seat assignments so I think I'll be leaving tomorrow morning.  I got in an extra day at the conference I'm attending so I'm not too sad about staying.  Hopefully by the time I'm scheduled to arrive tomorrow night, there won't be any issues.  But I'm betting it will be a bumpy ride from Chicago to Boston.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Emailing you from work.

Talk about your wild times ! A huge ~ 45 ft. pine (neighbor's) fell across the road taking down the power lines to my house and the rest of the street. It was exactly 4:37 pm. I will post the photo tomorrow.

The downward wind gusts were nerve wracking and the sounds of cracking trees were heard up until about 10 pm.

So, right now, no power, but we have all of our fingers & toes (and most of our wits).

It took me some time to get into work today as  many side roads were blocked by large, fallen trees. I am in work today to get some work done, but to use the shower in the fitness center and have a hot meal. Sort of like a fancy shelter of sorts !

We are okay, but am concerned for those in NJ, NY, Ct., Md and all the other states that are having the snowstorms/blizzards.

Have plenty of candles, a gas range that can be hand lit, a wood burning stove and an "armstrong heater" . We're doing okay.

Thanks to all the Tuggers for their support and good wishes.

Oh, I lost big-time in Scrabble. Must've been the 2 Margaritas (no salt, but ice !).


----------



## SpikeMauler (Oct 30, 2012)

I live on the south shore of Long Island and used to live and still work in the Rockaways. Words can't describe the devastation I've seen in these communities over the last 12 hours...


----------



## youcanfly (Oct 30, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you all. We live in the south and were hard hit by Katrina years ago. It takes alot of determination to get through things like this but, we know it is possible. Watched the news this morning and was sad to see so much damage.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 30, 2012)

youcanfly said:


> Thoughts and prayers go out to you all. We live in the south and were hard hit by Katrina years ago. It takes alot of determination to get through things like this but, we know it is possible. Watched the news this morning and was sad to see so much damage.



 Thank you.
  Our thoughts and prayers were with all of you during Katrina and all the others.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 30, 2012)

Sis in north Jersey lost power around 3:00 PM. Later a tree fell across her driveway bringing all her own power lines down, so she can't go anywhere. All of my family in NJ & PA are without power. Luckily my son in PA has a generator and a wood stove because it's cold up there. Don't know how the others are going to stay warm.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 30, 2012)

I never lost power and nothing even flickered. My office in the next town has electric and never lost power as my answering machine didn't bump off.

My sis in MD and her 5 neighbors lost power (could be water in the underground box) - she has a generator for the refrigerator, subpump, TV , electric space heater and microwave. Sister has lots of basement water.

I have almost NO basement water (subpump was not run as no water in the well) at home. At office, had to kick the subpump into running and it pumped 2 cycles of water before it cleaned the small bit of water in basement.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2012)

To OBX Tuggers latest news report Kitty Hawk is under water.

Hgwy 12 is gone and what is left is cover with sand.

The sand dunes on the beach are gone !!!


----------



## jont (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Beaglemom
Glad your ok. We lost power since yesterday at 9pm and had 2 large trees crash on our deck but we and the house are ok. Feel really bad for the folks who live on the jersey shore and others who were hit really hard. hope your cottage made out ok. Be well

John


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Just south of Boston here, never lost power and have no damage from the wild winds and rain.  Out back on the golf course I don't see any damage but down the street from me a neighbor's big tree splintered in half and had to be removed today - the tree company was out for four hours or so.  Luckily it didn't damage their house and the yard will be back to normal in no time.

I'm in shock watching all the footage today from NY and NJ - no matter how many times you see devastation (9/11, Katrina, etc) there's simply no way to prepare for the next time.  I can't imagine how people can feel hope in the immediate hours after they learn how badly their homes have been violated but from the reports many today are seeing - not just looking for, but seeing! - silver linings.  Honestly, the human spirit is astounding.

Good thoughts and prayers for all who are affected.  The rest of us should remember the Red Cross and other helpful agencies if at all possible.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers are with all of you in Sandy's path. We survived Wilma and understand first hand some of what you are going thru. The flooding and devastation that we are seeing n TV is just heartbreaking. Please stay safe.

Suzanne


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am in shock just watching and seeing what happened to places that I know or have been to.  I cannot even imagine how those personally involved are feeling.  There is just so much from the flooding, to that major fire in NYC and then I just saw where in one neighborhood the oil/gas tanks got knocked over spilling into the streets.  Between all of that and then the snow, I don't think Sandy missed any opportunity to cause trouble.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 30, 2012)

My mother lives on Long Island. She has three big oak trees down, one partially on the house. The house seems undamaged but the tree is trapping her car in the garage. There is also a big tree down across her street but I could hear the chainsaws going as one of the neighbors was already cutting that up when I was talking to her this morning.

There is a utility pole down in her next-door neighbor's yard and the utility lines have been ripped from my mother's house. There are power lines draped about 3 feet from the ground in her back yard. Of course she has no electricity and no phone, but does mostly have cell coverage.

I could not get in touch with my sister in law and niece (also on Long Island) until this afternoon. They shockingly have no trees down but they live very close to the Long Island Sound and they said their town looks like a war zone. No power, no phone, and their cell phone suddenly wont hold a charge. They had to drive out and borrow a cell phone to get a message to me.

Sounds pretty bad infra-structure-wise but everyone is unhurt. It seems like it will take quite some time to get the power grid restored. I have suggested they all come out to California but I suppose no one will get a flight out any time soon.

H


----------



## Karen G (Oct 30, 2012)

geoand said:


> Just curious.  When were you scheduled to fly out of Seattle?  We left SeaTac at 10 am on Alaska and flew into Newark.  Staying at MHC.


What's the report from Manhattan Club--if that's where you are? Hope you're staying safe. Are any stores, restaurants, etc. open around there?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Back on line. No power for three days. Food spoiled. Trees and powerlines down, but we have all of our fingers and toes. We are truly blessed. The Cape Cod house just lost a few shingles. We are 10 miles west of Boston here. My heart aches for those in NJ, CT, NY, RI & MA. Will send some photos of my street when I can. Very nerve wracking night when all the big, tall pines were cracking and falling. We have come through. It was a combination storm; hurricane and Nor'easter.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yesterday evening, clean up alongside the house:


----------



## heathpack (Nov 1, 2012)

Pleasantly surprised to report that the tree is off my mothers house and as of this am, the power & phone service have been restored.

Sis-in-law is saying 2 weeks for her, not sure how accurate that will turn out to be.

H


----------



## geoand (Nov 1, 2012)

Karen G said:


> What's the report from Manhattan Club--if that's where you are? Hope you're staying safe. Are any stores, restaurants, etc. open around there?



Everything is good at MHC.  It is a weird feeling walking out the door to see the boom of the crane pointing directly at the MHC.  When it happened, we were watching the news and saw the photos and then the video of it going back over the cab.  I had imagined it going in the opposite direction that it actually went.  Nothing but air and Carnegie Hall between it and us.  Still gives me the shivers.

Restaurants and Broadway are open.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 1, 2012)

geoand said:


> Everything is good at MHC. . .
> Restaurants and Broadway are open.


So glad to hear that! I was wondering what it would be like with no power and nothing open, but sounds like you must have power there.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 1, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Yesterday evening, clean up alongside the house:
> 
> Is the house in the background yours?  It's quite a pretty house.  So different than the houses we have here out west.  Stay well.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 2, 2012)

*Visited - Long Beach Island, NJ - Sept*

*
November Update
Source: CBS News*

The barrier islands along the New Jersey shore were especially hard-hit by superstorm Sandy. CBS News was one of the first news outlets allowed onto Long Beach Island, N.J., to see the damage there.

A single bridge is only one way on and off the island the locals call "LBI." Now it's closed. Long Beach Island is a popular summer vacation spot and home to nearly 10,000 people. Nobody is being let back on the island after Wednesday because of the widespread destruction.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505263_162-57543459/sandy-devastation-a-first-look-at-long-beach-island/


----------

